# What is your best squirrel recipe?



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)

I like to braise them i chicken stock till the meat is pull able. The chicken stock really make them not taste like tree rats. You can then add them to about any dish that you would use chicken for


----------



## Tizzo (Jan 8, 2012)

Squirrel hasenpfeffer -

3 squirrels - cut into quarters
6 strips of bacon - chopped
2 carrots - chopped fine
1 onion - chopped fine
1/2c button mushrooms - sliced
2 garlic cloves - chopped fine
1/2c flour with salt and pepper
(8 peppercorns, 1 bay leaf, 2 whole cloves, 1/2 tsp rosemary, 1/8 tsp thyme)
1c water
1c red wine


Brown bacon in a pan, remove bacon. Coat squirrel pieces in seasoned flour and brown in the bacon fat. Remove squirrel when browned and saute carrots, onion, mushrooms, and garlic. Pour in the wine and scrape the bottom of the pan for all the bits and pieces; Then pour in the water. Add the spices and bring to a boil then and the browned pieces of squirrel and bacon. Cover and let simmer on low for about two hours. Remove the bay leaf and serve over egg noodles.


----------

